# Critique my Thoroughbred



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

I just want to know what other people out there think of his conformation. He and I currently jump 4'0" in lessons and 3'6"-4'0" in shows. How well do you think he is built to do the job he so deeply loves? (for pics of jumping go to my page and my album)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Cannot tell much from these photos (other than he looks cute). He seems to have a hunter's bump or he may just need a bit more weight.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

He refuses to stand still for a side picture with his head up! lol ill try to get one later today


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

From what you can see, he is definitely high in the wither, but that is common of TB's.
Roach-backed as well
Neck needs alot of work. it is too skinny and seemingly somewhat ewed as well
I like the overall shape of his hindquarters, though they need more muscling
Cannons and pasterns are a tad long
Apart from that, you cant really tell much from the photos


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> He refuses to stand still for a side picture with his head up! lol ill try to get one later today


Either tie him or have someone help you by holding him or taking photos while you hold him.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

FINALLY got a picture or two of Romeo broadside  Hahaha critique what you see.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

And yes, there are some gashes on him. That is recent and they are healing very well. My twins horse attacked him in pasture. He is back to work now though and just fine.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

lilruffian said:


> From what you can see, he is definitely high in the wither, but that is common of TB's.
> Roach-backed as well
> Neck needs alot of work. it is too skinny and seemingly somewhat ewed as well
> I like the overall shape of his hindquarters, though they need more muscling
> ...


He was a racer to begin with. And his neck is a product of being owned previously by a man who really only used him for his experienced riders lesson horse, also early gelding. I do agree about his weight and trust me, he looks alot better now than he did when i bought him... ive done alot as is. hahaha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

This is us jumping (one jump)3'11"-(mostly)4'0". Yes, he did save my sorry butt on the downhill jump. LOL, and when my trainer says "second time" he ticked it on the first run, didnt like that at ALL. lol tell me what you think. We have jumped 4'3" cources since then and my form has improved, but i wanted to see what yall thought about this lesson.


----------



## ndistler (Nov 9, 2012)

This TB is very nice for jumping. His pasterns are at a natural angle and are too upright or too low. He has natural long forearm which helps with his length of stide, although his shoulder is a little stratighter than most would like, but it is still suitable for what you are doing, and his pasterns match his angle of shoulder so that is really good. He has a lot of collection and uses his hindend for motion which is good. More bend to his hock would benefit him well but that's his natural comformation and there is no way to fix that but all in all he looks fine for jumping. As long as he likes to do it and he isn't harming himself, he seems suitable for his job. And honestly he could use a little bit more weight but he is the ideal body condition for a hunter, so all in all he should be good. TBs are typically better at jumping due to their conformation and natural ability to be agile. Hope this helps.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

nevermind.. wouldnt load... wow, i feel stupid. hahaha


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Im not much on Conformation Critique but i think he is beautiful!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Nmgirl said:


> Im not much on Conformation Critique but i think he is beautiful!


Awwww thank you! Hahaha and its fine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> This is us jumping (one jump)3'11"-(mostly)4'0". Yes, he did save my sorry butt on the downhill jump. LOL, and when my trainer says "second time" he ticked it on the first run, didnt like that at ALL. lol tell me what you think. We have jumped 4'3" cources since then and my form has improved, but i wanted to see what yall thought about this lesson.


Was there supposed to be an attachment with this post??

I want to steal your horse.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Equilove said:


> Was there supposed to be an attachment with this post??
> 
> I want to steal your horse.


Lol yes... But my computer decided it wanted to hate me so it didnt attach. Ill probably have one up later. An awww well hes MINE! Hahahaha ;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

